# How long to wait after painting to rehang a door?



## Rav (Dec 7, 2011)

I've just completed painting a wood panel door (both sides, edges, and the door frame). I cleaned, sanded, repaired, primed with X-I-M UMA, and applied two coats of Duron Signature Select interior acrylic latex semi-gloss. Duron's web site says this paint has "superior block resistance." How long should I wait to rehang the door, to avoid any sticking issues? Thanks.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

24 hours if you can wait that long.


----------



## Rav (Dec 7, 2011)

joecaption said:


> 24 hours if you can wait that long.


OK, thanks Joe. I can and I will.


----------



## ARC Painting (Dec 23, 2011)

24 hours in a relatively dry environment. I've seen issues in high humidity where it took longer, but its rarely a problem.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Just remember semi-gloss, even though surface dry in hours, takes 30 days to fully cure. Be careful not to ding up your nice new surface when it is still soft under the skinned layer.


----------

